# How much does your vet charge for vaccines.



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

As the title says just wondering what the average cost is. I saw a sign today outside Vets 4 Pets that said vaccinations for the life of your pet £99. My vet will be charging over £70 just for Nuala's first 2 and I was wondering if that is average and the Vets 4 Pets deal is dodgy or whether my vet is expensive.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie had his boosters today, I was charged £35; £20 for the appointment/check up, and £15 for the actual drugs. 

I don't really like the vets4pets idea. I'd rather pay a premium for a vet I trust and can change, rather than be tied into a particular vet practice for 10+ years.

I'm not sure what his first vaccinations cost, as the breeder took care of those.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I was charged £50 for Georges first puppy vaccines and microchip as some type of package. That was almost a year ago now.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Poppy had her annual booster last week. My vet follows the 3 year protocol and this year was the full set - DHP and Lepto. For the consultation, health check and vaccination I was charged £27.60.

I can't remember the cost of her full set of puppy vaccs as it was over 4 years ago.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

If I was starting out with a pup again I'd probably go for the vets4pets vaccines for life. I use them for vaccinating as they're cheap, but would go to the independent vet for anything else. I get the feeling that vets4pets are very salesy as I have been offered several unnecessary things. I trust the judgement of my independent vet (thankfully haven't needed them for the dogs, but they were great with our cat who has lived several years after treatment for a blood clot that should have killed her). But they charge £40 for vacs instead of £15 at V4Ps, and as money is tight, I go with that.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Prices vary a lot depending on where you live. Best thing to do is phone around some local surgeries if you want to compare prices. 

That being said, if I were looking for a vet I'd go by recommendation every time, rather than price.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

First and second vaccinations are £37.50 each and annual vaccination is £39.95, I know they do health care plans, not sure if they include vaccinations as well as wormers and stuff but I just tend to buy as and when needed and vaccinate as and when needed.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The vets4pets deal isn't dodgy  And you're not tied to that one practice for the rest of your dogs life either, as it's transferrable between any vets4pets practice. Or some people sign up to the deal and have their vaccs at v4p, but go to a different vets for everything else.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

magpie said:


> The vets4pets deal isn't dodgy  And you're not tied to that one practice for the rest of your dogs life either, as it's transferrable between any vets4pets practice. Or some people sign up to the deal and have their vaccs at v4p, but go to a different vets for everything else.


There is only 1 vets4pets in my area, so if I were to take up the offer, I would be tied to 1 practice really. Unless more open up.


----------



## CallieWag (Nov 2, 2014)

I had my puppy's vaccinations done at Vets4Pets. I paid £85 for their Best Start package, which included both vaccinations, microchipping, flea and worm treatment and another few things like discount on spaying, a bag of food, vouchers etc. I had phoned various vets in the area and the price seemed to be similar in all of them. I chose Vets4Pets, as the branch closest to me had very good reviews. 

We've been 4 times now, and I've phoned up a few times when I've panicked about stuff (1st time puppy owner  ) and they've been fantastic every time. The staff are very friendly and welcoming, and there's a lovely atmosphere. I've now signed up to the Vacs for Life plan, which includes booster vacs and 2 health checks a year for life. 

They also hold puppy parties in the practice, which we've signed up to aswell. First one is on Wednesday and I can't wait!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MyAnimals said:


> If I was starting out with a pup again I'd probably go for the vets4pets vaccines for life. I use them for vaccinating as they're cheap, but would go to the independent vet for anything else. I get the feeling that vets4pets are very salesy as I have been offered several unnecessary things. I trust the judgement of my independent vet (thankfully haven't needed them for the dogs, but they were great with our cat who has lived several years after treatment for a blood clot that should have killed her). But they charge £40 for vacs instead of £15 at V4Ps, and as money is tight, I go with that.


That's exactly what I do; vets for pets vaccines for life and my 'proper' vet for everything else - though I was very impressed with the going-over my 2 older dogs got when they were first put on vacs for life (opening offer £49 per dog) - and they're registered at both vets I can choose which for out-of-hours treatment. My 'proper' vet was as bit sniffy at first, but I pointed out I don't use his core vaccines anyway, as the product he uses has a regime I don't like.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have just been charged £34 for a lepto and parainfluenza booster. It was done while the vet was on the farm so no consultation - it would have cost the same if I had gone into the surgery and discussed loads of stuff with them.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

I think for her initial vaccines I'll go with the independent vet that I have registered her with even though it will be more expensive but yes going forward I may go to Vets 4 Pets for the vaccinations and my normal vet for everything else.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

We use Vet4Pets for vaccines and got it for £49 for life! Our Vets4Pets is a fair bit away from us but chose it simply because the Vet is fantastic, we chose them before we knew about their vaccinations so that was a bonus


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know about puppy vaccinations, but when Axel had his first booster this summer I paid £30. He won't need his rabies vaccine until he is 3 years old so not sure if the price is different for those...


----------

